# Handicap Cubing December Open 2018 (Forum Comp)



## Metallic Silver (Dec 18, 2018)

I'm pretty sure yall know how this works.

2x2: 3.45 // 2.21, 3.14, 2.71, 1.61, 1.41 or whatever format I can understand.

Open until 12/18/18 10:00 PM (Pacific Time)

Events:
2x2
3x3
4x4
5x5
Pyraminx
Megaminx
Square-1
Skewb
Kilominx
Mirror
2BLD
3BLD
4BLD
5BLD
SkewbBLD
PyraBLD
MirrorBLD
3x3OH
2x2OH
4x4OH
5x5OH
SkewbOH
Square-1OH
3x3Feet
2x2Feet
4x4Feet
SkewbFeet
PyraminxFeet


2x2:
1. U F2 R U' F' R2 F' R2 F2 
2. F R2 U2 F' R' U2 R F U' 
3. U' F R2 F R U' F R2 U' 
4. U2 F2 R F' R F R2 U2 F' U2 
5. U2 R F R F2 R U R2 U' 

3x3:
1. U F R2 D2 B' R2 B' R2 F' R2 B2 L2 U' B' F2 R' F L2 B2 U2 R 
2. B2 F2 R' D2 R2 B2 L' F2 R F2 L2 D2 U' B' U' R F2 L U B' F' 
3. B2 R' B D' L F' U' D' R L D2 L D2 B2 R' F2 U2 F' 
4. L2 U2 R' U2 R' D2 R D2 U2 B2 R2 B L' F U R2 U' B U' B2 U2 
5. R L' D F B' U B D' L2 D' B2 U2 B2 U B2 R2 D2 R F'

4x4:
1. F D F' L2 F2 Rw' Fw2 Uw2 F U2 Uw L' Fw' Uw' B' Fw D Fw2 D2 B2 L B2 F' U2 F L2 F Rw' U Uw L F' R2 L2 D2 Rw2 B2 Fw2 R2 U' 
2. R2 B2 F' U' L R2 U F B U B2 Uw' R2 Uw' F Fw2 Uw' U R F2 D2 Fw R2 Rw Fw2 U Uw' D' L' Fw L D Uw Fw' U L Rw2 F' D Rw 
3. U Fw' U' Rw U R2 F Rw2 F' Rw U' R2 Fw' L' Rw2 Fw' D Fw2 F' R' B' Uw' D2 B Fw' D2 Uw2 U' Fw' L2 Rw F' Uw Fw' Uw2 F2 L Uw Fw' Uw2 
4. Fw2 L Uw R2 Rw B F' D2 F Rw2 D' L D F2 R U Uw B' D' F' L2 Uw2 L' Rw2 R' F Uw' Rw Uw' R' B' Rw' Uw' U D' L' F' Uw' Fw2 R' 
5. U D R B2 U2 Uw2 R Uw2 F Uw2 Fw' Rw' U' D B' R' Uw D B2 L2 Fw2 R2 B' Fw2 U Rw2 B' Uw2 B2 F2 Uw' B2 L' F B' D' Uw2 L2 F' Fw

5x5:
1. U' D' Uw2 L2 U' Uw2 R' Bw' Rw' B' F' Bw Lw2 Uw Rw' L2 F2 Fw Rw' Lw2 L D B Fw Uw L2 Uw' B2 R' D2 Fw2 U Lw' Fw' B2 R2 B F' Fw' U' D L2 D' Rw2 Uw2 Dw' Fw Bw' Dw R Bw' U' D Dw2 Rw Fw2 D Fw F' Bw' 
2. Dw2 L' Dw F D2 R' Bw2 Dw U Rw' Bw B Rw Bw' Rw B L2 D' R' Dw Lw2 L2 Uw2 Bw' D2 Rw' F Rw2 F' Fw U' Uw2 Lw B U2 F U2 Fw' L' Bw2 U' Lw F2 Rw2 F2 U Rw2 Bw2 Rw2 Lw Fw B U' Lw2 Uw2 U2 B U' R' L 
3. Dw2 R' U2 F2 R Uw2 U B' Uw' B2 Rw Bw' Rw D' F2 Lw2 D2 Bw L' Uw2 R Uw' D2 U2 Dw2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw' B2 L2 Fw R2 F2 Fw2 Lw2 B' Rw2 Lw Dw Fw Rw' L2 Bw2 Rw2 D' Lw Dw B2 D Rw2 Bw2 Dw B Lw2 B' L D' Uw2 Fw' Uw' 
4. B2 L Uw Bw D2 U' Bw' U2 D Uw Dw Fw2 Dw2 B2 Dw Uw' B' L Uw' R' F' D2 R' Bw2 L2 Dw2 B U Fw L' U Dw' Rw Bw F' B' Uw2 D Fw2 Lw L Dw2 D' R' Rw' Uw U' Fw' Bw2 Uw2 B F' Bw U Lw' R D' Uw Rw' Dw' 
5. Uw' Fw Uw' B' Uw2 U' F2 Lw' B D Bw2 Lw2 F2 R L Bw' D' Lw' Uw2 B' L Lw B' Rw U' B' L2 U' Lw Bw' Uw2 Fw Lw' Dw B2 L' Dw Uw B' F Lw2 B2 Bw' D' Lw B2 Lw' Rw2 L Bw Lw' F2 Lw' Uw L' Bw2 U F U B2

Pyraminx:
1. R' U L' U' L' U' L B' 
2. R' U L' R L U' B' U' l' b' 
3. U' B' R B' U B' R L' l' r b u 
4. R B' R U' R' L' U R r' b u' 
5. L B' R B R B U L b u

Megaminx:
1.
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' 
2.
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
3.
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
4.
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
5.
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

Square-1:
1. (0,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (6,3)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (2,0)/ (-2,-4) 
2. (1,0)/ (2,5)/ (4,1)/ (2,-4)/ (4,-5)/ (3,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,0)/ (2,-2) 
3. (0,-4)/ (4,-2)/ (-1,-4)/ (-5,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-1)/ (3,0)/ (2,0)/ (6,-2)/ (5,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,0) 
4. (0,2)/ (1,4)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (5,-1)/ (6,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-1)/ (-4,0)/ (6,-5)/ 
5. (4,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-1,2)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-5)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-2)/ (4,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (2,0)/

Skewb:
1. L' R B U B' L' R U' L' 
2. B L B R L B R L 
3. U L R L B U' B R L' 
4. U' B' U' L' U R' B U R 
5. R L' R U R' L B' L

Kilominx:
1. R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' 
2. R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' 
3. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' 
4. R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' 
5. R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 

Mirror:
1. B2 L2 F2 U2 L F2 R2 D2 B2 L F2 L F D F2 R F U2 R2 F 
2. R2 U' L' B2 L2 D2 U2 F2 L B2 R' B2 U2 R' D' F' L2 D L' F2 U2 
3. U' B2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' U' R2 U' B' D2 R' U' B' D R2 B' R' U 
4. U L' F U2 L2 B' R U2 F2 B2 R2 B2 D B2 D' F2 U L2 F L 
5. D' B2 R' D2 R B R' D F2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R B2 L2 U 

2BLD:
1. U R2 U' R F R U' F2 R' 
2. U F2 R' U R U2 R F2 U2 
3. F U2 F R' F2 U F2 R2 U' 
4. R2 U2 F R U2 F2 U' F' U 
5. U R' U2 F' R F' R2 F2 U2 

3BLD:
1. B2 D2 L2 B2 D' B2 U L2 B2 D' R' U B' R F' R2 D' B' U B' 
2. U2 B' L2 B' R2 F D2 B' R2 B' D2 L F U' R2 B2 D' L F L 
3. B' U R2 B2 R2 D' U B2 R2 D' R2 U2 F' R' D' B L' B2 L2 F U' 
4. B2 U2 B R2 F L2 B' R2 B D2 B R' F R2 F L U' R F' U2 
5. U' F U R2 D B2 U' R2 D' F2 U' L2 D2 B R' F L2 B U' L2 

4BLD:
1. U Uw L2 Fw2 L' D Fw2 Uw' R L Fw2 D2 F Fw U2 R2 U2 F' B2 L2 F2 L2 F L' B2 Fw L B Rw' Uw R' L D' Uw' R' B' L Rw2 R' D' 
2. U2 Fw U' D2 F' Fw Uw' U L' U2 Uw' Rw U' R L Rw Uw' L2 Rw Uw2 U Rw D2 B D Fw' B2 D2 L Fw B2 Rw R2 D2 Rw' D B2 Uw U2 D2 
3. U2 Uw Rw2 F2 Rw Uw2 F U D Fw2 D Uw2 F D R L' B Uw2 Fw Uw2 R Rw2 L2 Fw' F2 Rw' B2 D L' Fw2 Uw2 D Rw R L2 U2 Rw2 R' Uw2 U' 
4. U' Uw2 Fw F2 Uw' R2 F U2 D2 Fw' D L' Rw' U Uw' L' Rw' D U Uw F' U' F B' U D' L' F U' R' F' U2 Uw' D' Rw L F R2 Uw U 
5. Fw2 D2 R' U' Rw L D' B F2 Uw' U' L2 R' U Fw F U' R B Uw2 L F R' U2 B' Uw F2 D2 Rw' Uw' Rw' U' Rw' U' Rw' Fw2 F2 Rw' R Uw

5BLD:
1. R' Fw F R Lw' B2 Lw D2 B' Bw' Fw R Fw2 Dw' R Dw D L Dw' B' Uw2 U2 D' F' Bw' Dw Lw2 R2 F2 B' L' F' D Fw B' Bw2 Lw' L' Bw B Lw' D Rw Dw2 F2 Fw2 Dw' Fw2 R U' L2 Fw2 B U2 Dw B2 D R' F' Rw 
2. Dw L Rw F2 D2 Lw2 Uw' D' Dw' F' Lw' D' Lw2 Uw2 F' Lw Dw' R B2 U' R2 Lw Bw Uw2 D2 Lw2 Bw Uw R Fw' F' D2 Fw' D2 U B2 L' Bw2 Rw2 F2 U' Lw U2 Uw' R' L F2 U' R U Uw B F' R U Dw' B2 Rw' Dw D 
3. R' Lw' U R' D Dw' Rw2 B2 Lw2 R' F' Fw' Lw' L2 Fw2 Rw2 L2 Dw' B' U2 Dw' B' Rw' Bw' Rw B Rw' Dw R' D' Fw U Rw2 D Fw' U2 Fw D' Rw' R' F Rw Dw2 Lw R2 Fw2 L' U' B2 Lw F B' L D2 Uw2 L' B' Bw2 Dw2 Lw

SkewbBLD:
1. R' B R U' L B' R L 
2. L' R U B' R L' U R' 
3. B R L U R U R U R' 
4. L' R' B U R B' R' U' 
5. L U' L' U' B U B L'

PyraBLD:
1. L U L' U B' L' B' U' B R' l u 
2. B R L' U' R B L' B' l' r' b' u 
3. U' L U B L B L' B' l b 
4. U' L' R U B U' L R' l b u 
5. R B L' U L U' B L r' b u

MirrorBLD:
1. L2 R2 B2 D2 B U2 L2 B' L2 B D2 F' L B2 L2 U' F L2 B U2 L' 
2. U' F2 U F2 U2 R D2 R' F2 L2 D2 F2 L B' U2 F U2 R F' U 
3. D2 F2 R' D2 U2 L R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 U F' L' F L' D' L B L' 
4. L' B U2 B2 U F2 D' B2 D L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R' B F D' R D' L2 
5. D R2 D2 B2 F2 D F2 R2 F L2 R' F U B2 U' L' D' U2 

3x3OH:
1. L' F2 L2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 D' U' F2 L2 F2 R' F' R D B R U L 
2. D2 U B' R2 F' R2 B2 U2 F' L2 F2 R F2 R D' B2 R' B' U' 
3. L' R2 B' R2 B U2 F' R2 U2 L2 R2 F R D U' B' R' D F R2 U 
4. U R2 F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 U2 R' B R D F' U2 R D L 
5. R U' D2 F U2 F U2 R2 F L2 B' F2 U2 R' B2 L R' B' U' F' 

2x2OH:
1. F2 R U' R2 U' R' F2 U F' U' 
2. F2 R2 F' R U' R F2 R' F U2 
3. U2 R' U2 F R2 F' R' F2 U2 
4. F2 U' R2 U F2 U2 F' R U2 
5. R' F U2 R' U F' U' F2 U'

4x4OH:
1. D Uw F' L2 R U Uw B U Fw Rw Fw' B2 Rw2 B2 R B Fw' F2 Rw D' F2 B' Uw Rw L U Rw' U2 F2 Fw2 D2 Uw' F2 L' B' R D L' Rw 
2. R' F2 Fw' U F' Uw2 D L Uw' Fw' U' F Fw U' Uw Rw' D2 L' R' F2 L' U B2 Fw F D2 F2 D' U' F2 Rw R2 L' B2 Uw2 D R2 U' R' L 
3. Fw' U2 L2 R2 Fw U2 Uw2 L' D' F2 Fw B U2 F2 R U F Uw' L' R' Fw D' R' U R' Uw D' R' D2 B' D2 Fw F' Rw' Uw2 U F2 U2 Fw R' 
4. Rw2 Fw2 D Fw' U R L Uw' R2 Fw2 L2 R' F2 B2 L Uw' R B2 Uw' U F' R' Fw' L' Fw D R2 Uw2 U' Rw2 R2 B2 Rw R2 L2 D L2 Uw L' D 
5. D' L' Rw2 R' U2 D' L2 U Fw' D' Fw' U2 F2 Rw Uw2 R2 U2 Uw' L B U F' Uw B' Uw2 D B2 L' B2 L2 F L' U' F Rw2 Fw' Rw D2 B D2

5x5OH:
1. Fw2 F' Dw U' Bw R' Rw D2 B' F L R2 Dw2 Bw' Lw2 U' B2 R2 Uw Rw' R' Fw2 L' R Bw F' Rw' Fw' R' U Rw' Lw2 Dw B2 R F' Bw D B2 Bw2 Dw2 Lw2 Uw2 U' Lw2 R' Uw' Bw' Lw Uw' Fw' B2 Dw2 Lw2 Bw Uw' Rw' U' Fw2 Lw' 
2. Uw2 U2 Lw' Fw U2 Dw2 Fw' L' Lw2 Dw Fw2 Dw Lw U' Dw2 D L' U2 Uw Dw F Rw' R Bw U2 Rw' R F' Fw2 Dw D' F2 Dw' D2 Rw' F Rw B Rw2 U' Dw F' U Dw' Uw B' Fw D' F2 Rw' U' R2 Fw2 Rw' L2 Uw Dw R Rw' U2 
3. B L' Uw L2 F Fw2 U2 Uw' R2 Fw' U Dw' D F' D Rw2 U2 Fw' U2 D2 Rw2 L' B2 U' B' Fw U' R' Lw Bw B' Rw2 Uw2 Dw Rw B2 Lw U R' F Fw2 Lw' Bw' U2 Rw' U' F D L Fw Dw' L2 B2 L Lw2 Fw2 U F L' Rw' 

SkewbOH:
1. L R' U' L' U' R' U' B 
2. R' B' U L' R' B' L' B' 
3. L' U' L' U B' U' B' U R' 
4. L B L' B' R U' R B' 
5. L' U R U B' L R' L

Square-1OH:
1. (0,2)/ (0,3)/ (4,1)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,0)/ (2,0)/ (2,-5)/ (2,-2)/ 
2. (-3,2)/ (-2,1)/ (3,0)/ (5,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,-1)/ (3,0)/ (2,-5)/ (2,0)/ (-2,-1)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,0) 
3. (4,0)/ (-1,2)/ (-2,1)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (2,0)/ (3,-4)/ (2,0) 
4. (4,0)/ (2,-1)/ (0,3)/ (3,-3)/ (-5,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (2,-2)/ (2,-4)/ (-4,-4) 
5. (0,-4)/ (0,3)/ (-2,1)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-5)/ (-4,0)/

3x3Feet:
1. U' L' D2 U2 B2 U2 L D2 R D2 R' F2 R' B D2 B2 D' R' F R U2 
2. L2 B2 D2 B2 U L2 R2 D2 F D' R' D2 U L' B R2 U 
3. F L D F' L' D F R' U2 R' B2 R D2 B2 R' F2 U2 R B' 
4. R' L2 U R2 D' U' F2 R2 B2 R2 D F D2 B' D L2 D' L D U' 
5. R' B2 R' U' L F' R' U L2 D R2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 D2 L'

2x2Feet:
1. U2 R' U' F2 U' F R' F R' 
2. F R2 U F2 U2 R2 U' R U2 
3. U' R' F2 U' F2 U' F R2 F 
4. R' U2 F' U2 F U' F R U' 
5. R' F2 U2 R' U F U' F2 R2 U2

4x4Feet:
1. U2 B2 Fw' U D R2 Rw D B2 F' Fw2 D2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U Fw2 Uw2 L' D2 Rw2 F' D2 L' Rw Uw Fw' L2 D' U L B U2 R2 Fw' D' F' U2 Uw' 
2. U D R2 U Rw' Uw' L' Uw' B R' L Uw L2 F R2 U2 R2 Uw Fw2 F2 U' F Rw' L' U2 R' L F' Fw2 D U R B R F2 Rw' B2 F Rw' U2 
3. L2 Fw2 B Uw' R' L' U2 Uw L' Uw Rw' F Rw2 B' Uw D2 Rw2 R D Rw' Fw' F' B Uw D R' Rw2 U B2 F2 U' L B F2 D' U Uw' B' Fw2 Rw2

SkewbFeet:
1. L' U' L' U L' R' L' R' 
2. R B U L' R U R B U 
3. R' U R' B R B' R' B' U 
4. U L' B' L' B' R' U R 
5. B' R' L R' L' B R' U

PyraminxFeet:
1. R U' B L' R B L U' b u' 
2. U R' B L B' U' L' R 
3. U R L B' U R L' U l' r' b' u 
4. R U L B R B' L' U r b u' 
5. B U' R U R U' L' B l' r b

Have fun


----------



## MathNoobz (Dec 18, 2018)

3x3 - 13.72 , 20.23 , 16.06 , (12.99) , (21.32)
3x3 Ao5 - *16.67*

3x3OH - (31.72) , (41.30) , 35.47 , 34.27 , 33.02
3x3OH Ao5 - *34.25*


----------



## Jupilogy (Dec 18, 2018)

*3x3OH *- (29.48), 27.55, 28.15, 28,93, (26.21) = *28.21
2x2OH *- 10.38, 10.16, 10.07, (7.03), (10.50) = *10.20
4x4OH *- I got parity and messed up and gave up lul

p.s. Is this competition really only a day long?


----------



## Metallic Silver (Dec 18, 2018)

Jupiterian said:


> *3x3OH *- (29.48), 27.55, 28.15, 28,93, (26.21) = *28.21
> 2x2OH *- 10.38, 10.16, 10.07, (7.03), (10.50) = *10.20
> 4x4OH *- I got parity and messed up and gave up lul
> 
> p.s. Is this competition really only a day long?



yep ._.


----------



## TetCuber48 (Dec 19, 2018)

2x2
1) 18.17 2) 17.69 3) 11.13 4) 10.13 5) 13.02 ao5) 14.03
3x3
1) 1:21.41 messed up tperm 2) 48.09 yay 3) 56.28 4) 54.24 5) 56.77 ao5) 59.36
Pyra
1) 21.65 2) 11.01 yay 3) 19.41 4) 15.03 5) 9.70 WOO ao5) 15.36


----------



## Metallic Silver (Dec 19, 2018)

2x2
1st: @*TetCuber48*

3x3
1st: @*MathNoobz*
2nd: @*TetCuber48*

Pyraminx
1st: @*TetCuber48*

3x3OH
1st: @*Jupiterian*
2nd: @*MathNoobz*

2x2OH
1st: @*Jupiterian*

4x4OH
1st: @*Jupiterian*


----------



## Jupilogy (Dec 20, 2018)

Metallic Silver said:


> yep ._.


lol okay


----------

